# questions on w8



## slamndb4 (Feb 28, 2002)

all of this talk about this the w8 and i have to ask this question.after all is said and done and the w8s are around and running great,will they sell the w8 motors outright and also will it fit in a b4.with or without modifications?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: questions on w8 (slamndb4)*

i think i'd take quite a big shoehorn. but as with everything, you'll be able get just a motor only. but what would you do about the fact that the tranny is 4mot only


----------



## TGC (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: questions on w8 (M this 1!)*

You mean modifications aside from the fact that it's a longitudinally mounted engine (front to back) ? As for the 4motion comment, that is a VW package choice only. There is no external differance between the tiptronic and 4motion trannys except for the end cap through which the drive shaft runs. Its simply a matter of traction. (275hp in a front wheel drive car ?)


----------

